# Imprimante hors ligne



## Anonyme (27 Avril 2010)

Bonsoir à vous, voici mon problème : je ne parviens toujours pas à imprimer des documents depuis mon macbook en wifi. Pour mon imac (en ethernet), pas de soucis. L'ordi m'indique que mon imprimante est "hors-ligne". Que dois-je faire ? 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h17 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h50 ----------

Hmm... je n'avais pas vu que plusieurs réponses m'avaient été suggérées dans un autre post... mea culpa...


----------

